# Therapy kinda seems to be a BIG waste of money...



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

for me anyways...but my mother persists that I keep getting it...I mean i go once a week and it's 50 dollars/an hour..but I know that most therapists here all charge 100dollars/an hour, so i know it's much cheaper...
I've been getting it since february..so it's been about 7 months..I know im not getting CBT,,so it's gotta be ACT, where you just go in and basically talk about everythings that's on your mind, expressing all that you feel, from bad past experiences to basically ANYTHING ..right?...well, but the thing is it's really helped me none with my SA..I mean she has helped me find volunteering jobs and places where I can go out to meet ppl and try to get "over" my SA..but it's really helped me 0%..I kinda feel like im getting robbed of my money...she seems to be more of a "friend" than a therapist..I just say crap about my family and all that I had to go through cause of SA and she goes "oh, omg,no way..how could he/she..and just writes down everything that I say."..

I dont know what i should do...i dont really need this ANYMORE, and im pretty much done saying shie* about my family for the last 7 months...but then if I dont go..i'll have basically no one to talk to..and as pathetic as this sounds right now i'd pay 50$s an hour just to talk to somebody..damn itttt

:cry :con


----------



## FunBoy (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'm kinda of almost done with my therapist. I'm doing mindfulness techiniques on my own and doing much better. I actually feel worse going to the therapist now because sometimes nothing is bothering me and I feel I have to dig something up to talk about!

Then, when I do have a problem, I come into the sessions with problems and ask her for advice and each she says "What do you think?". It drives me INSANE.

I get the answers are inside myself, but come on!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

...Which is why I see a free therapist.

All the information you can find in books anyway. In my case, I kinda need someone to push me to do things, so a psychologist every 2nd week is ideal.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, this type of therapy can actually lower your self-esteem. This is well known amongst psychologists. It is nice to have a nonjudgmental person to dump on, though.

I had to force my therapist in helping me with the CBT. Well, not force, it was more like I was assertively directing the course of my treatment. Had she not been supportive I would've moved on. That would've been tough, though, as I really like her. After a few years of every week or two I'm attached to her. However, I am the consumer.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

It usually is a waste of money. I can go for free right now while I'm pregnant though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

you get what you pay for in general


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

It might be a waste of money... but I think your happiness is worth the gamble.


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah, i went to a 70/hr therapist who did the same thing. we just sit and talk about life like we're friends. total waste of money!
good thing it was covered by my health plan

im going to see a cbt therapist next, i hear they're good


----------

